
What makes combining monitoring and log analysis powerful? - melisgunay
What makes combining monitoring and log analysis powerful?
======
marcc
The primary reason is that it's useful to know what was happening on a system
when something was logged. When troubleshooting an unexpected error in a log,
the troubleshooting starts by building context. What was the action, what was
the environment, etc. It's often rather difficult to diagnose an error message
by simply looking at a log file.

For example, if your API server talked to Postgres and you start to see some
timeouts, it's great to open a monitoring view for the same time period and
see the overall traffic, the number of connections to postgres and what else
was happening during this time.

------
sprager
It’s helpful to be able to correlate the metrics that you’re monitoring with
your logs. Once you can connect them, you can really see where the issues are
and drill down into the logs to figure out what’s going on. We use Loggly and
we’ve found that it saves us significant time.

